# Shemagh head face rap concealment



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

*Shemagh head face wrap concealment*

Anybody have one?
Any thoughts?

















I know, it doesn't conceal EVERYTHING, but they seem to have a purpose...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, . . . I feel the same about them as I do Jap rifles, . . . SKS's, . . . rice straw hats, . . . *************, . . . and a few other assorted 

But to each his/her/it's own.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bang flop.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Funny...I have two. I wear the green one around the farm when it's cold like a scarf, and wrap it over my face when I'm on the tractor and it's cold and snowy.
None of my goats have ever been concerned, I've never been mistaken for a terrorist, (I have been mistaken as Mexican a couple times) and nobody seems to care. I take it with me camping and hunting, because it makes a great towel and pot holder if needed. And I was introduced to them by British recce troops in 1985, before they were associated with terrorists. Doesn't mean I wear it as a fashion statement in public, but I wouldnt wear a ski mask or Balaclava in public for the same reasons.

But, unlike a progressive liberal politically correct butt kisser wrought with white guilt, I won't tell somebody they should or shouldn't. 

I use mine, I don't wear it for fashion, but like Dwight, to each their own.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They're great!

The sun is a broiling and heartless beast constantly seeking to kill everything it sees.
A shemagh is an excellent defense from this. A handkerchief can only cover so much.
A shemagh is like a mini cotton poncho for your head. It blocks the sun, and cools you as you sweat.
I have one... err.. had one.
The cat found it...
I need a new one.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I use them when I join my Antifa pals for a play date!

Seriously though, they're great. I keep one in my hiking pack. It's saved my ass (or face as it were) a few times. Went off trail into a ravine once and out of nowhere the gnats came on thick. Buzzing insects in the thousands are enough to drive anyone mad. Whipped out my Shemagh and did a quick wrap around my mouth and ears and had no problem after that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

One of the guys I used to work with had one. He seemed to love it, he said it's almost like personal heating and cooling. Will block the wind in the winter but in the summer it will help keep you cool.
I've always wanted one but haven't made the splurge purchase at this point.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

huntntrap said:


> One of the guys I used to work with had one. He seemed to love it, he said it's almost like personal heating and cooling. Will block the wind in the winter but in the summer it will help keep you cool.
> I've always wanted one but haven't made the splurge purchase at this point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


They're $10 or less on eBay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/172867181149?var=471648588632


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> They're $10 or less on eBay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172867181149?var=471648588632


Our local Army Navy surplus has them too. Think they were $5 last time I was in.


----------



## Lightning6Actual (Sep 28, 2017)

I have 2 of them as well. Works good year round hot or cold. All day long at most surplus stores for $11.95 and at the stores on most military installations like at FT. BENNING.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lots of good reviews here. I have a couple bandannas in my BOB but may have to upgrade. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

I have two (one from Iraq and the other from Afghanistan). I use them often and as @Coastie_dad and @Kauboy mentioned, they have a myriad of uses. Which reminds me, one of the guys I served with returns next week from the sandbox.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you do know you can knit something similar in any color yarn you want and make as many as you want right? me and my wife did some last fall mine was 3 feet wide and 2 ft long and hers was 6 feet long and 1 foot wide, uh but they worked.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Scarf.
I found my black ski masks, which match my black molle and BDU's , so I can "blend" in.

The ski masks are from the 70's BTW


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> *Anybody have one?*
> Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 57882
> ...


Absolutely not! I wear a full grizzy beard. Warm in the winter and keeps the skeeters off in the summer. and I won't get mistaken for a towel head.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I used to wear a turban regularly, because I liked it, I can tie all the Sikh turbans, and the North African types. It was a easy way to carry a large cloth, the value of a large cloth was learned in Boy Scouts. We work neckerchiefs, and I still do some times.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Urinal Cake said:


> They're $10 or less on eBay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172867181149?var=471648588632


I try not to buy anything from eBay would rather support my local community I will have to check out the local army surplus

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

I had one. Hate it. They're HOT!
Really, unless you live in a very dusty region that's prone to dust storms...or you're a freakin terrorist...you really don't need one.

_"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Tired_Yeti said:


> I had one. Hate it. They're HOT!
> Really, unless you live in a very dusty region that's prone to dust storms...or you're a freakin terrorist...you really don't need one.
> 
> _"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


Couldn't agree more. Seems to me its a fad more than anything. Only the Collage preppy boy wore scarfs in my day. And nobody wore one of those sandbox head wraps or Shemagh thingys. In fact the only ones I see wearing those things is those retards from anifta or whatever the hell they call themselves that are to big of wussys to show their face while setting crap on fire and destroying stuff while protesting.

*She*magh think about that for a minute..... Its doesn't fit my idea of Manley man.

If you need to filter some dust while plowing a field or your concealing your face why not look like a man and wear what men have always worn-


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Couldn't agree more. Seems to me its a fad more than anything. Only the Collage preppy boy wore scarfs in my day. And nobody wore one of those sandbox head wraps or Shemagh thingys. In fact the only ones I see wearing those things is those retards from anifta or whatever the hell they call themselves that are to big of wussys to show their face while setting crap on fire and destroying stuff while protesting.
> 
> *She*magh think about that for a minute..... Its doesn't fit my idea of Manley man.
> 
> If you need to filter some dust while plowing a field or your concealing your face why not look like a man and wear what men have always worn-


Atta boy Hawg, bunch damn wussies, huh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here, I have a few of these for different uses, and sport my patriotism while wearing it ...... yep, I have a confederate one. See the many how to wear video below.

https://safishing.com/how-to-wear/#face-shield


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll wear what I want to. I repeat: I was using them in the 80s, introduced to them by the military, whom also issued me an o d green scarf for cold weather, and the green triangle cravats we used when stirring up dust from the tracks.
Just like I also have multiple silk bandanas, cowboy hats, boots, and lever action Winchester rifles.
So, Hawg, it just shows that I have the good sense to use what works, and not be a slave to worrying about what narrow minded fascists determine to be either a fashion, a fad, or offensive to their delicate little sensitivities.
If you're just jealous because you don't have one, I'll send you one. There's no reason to be so hateful.:vs_smirk:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> I'll wear what I want to. I repeat: I was using them in the 80s, introduced to them by the military, whom also issued me an o d green scarf for cold weather, and the green triangle cravats we used when stirring up dust from the tracks.
> Just like I also have multiple silk bandanas, cowboy hats, boots, and lever action Winchester rifles.
> So, Hawg, it just shows that I have the good sense to use what works, and not be a slave to worrying about what narrow minded fascists determine to be either a fashion, a fad, or offensive to their delicate little sensitivities.
> If you're just jealous because you don't have one, I'll send you one. There's no reason to be so hateful.:vs_smirk:


Thats OK my good friend Coastie.

If you sent it to me I would only cut it into smaller pieces to wipe my butt with after taking a good dump from some campfire beans the night before sitting around with Mongo from Blazing saddles.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Call me paranoid, but if you walked into the coffee bar wearing that, I'd check your hands and see if you had something lumpy under your jacket.

It's just a case of "Look like a duck..."


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Funny, when I think of "manly men", I think of men who actually do/did manly things. Not men who pretended to.










Just sayin...

:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Funny, when I think of "manly men", I think of men who actually do/did manly things. Not men who pretended to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but to your point.... Men here in this country pretending to be in the sandbox makes it a fad.

And your hero played with bedtime for bonzo....

Mine depicted a mans man cowboy. Jus sayin:vs_laugh:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah but to your point.... Men here in this country pretending to be in the sandbox makes it a fad.


We aren't discussing whether it is a fad. We are discussing whether it is a viable article of protective clothing.
Combat boots are a fad.
AR-15s are a fad.
Camo clothing is a fad.
Hell, even prepping is a fad.

Doesn't mean they aren't viable.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

See? I done told y'all if we didn't have Tgus to pick on, we'd start feeding on each other. Now look at us, arguing over fashion. Sheesh. Next it'll be tactical boxers vs gray man briefs.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm heading over to Hawgs with my shemaghs to kick him in his pawgs....:vs_lol:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 58145

Hoo Boy! What a shemagh she has on her!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 58145
> 
> Hoo Boy! What shemagh she has on her!


You win!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> You win!


Thank you, and I know a well worn shemagh when I see one.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 58145
> 
> Hoo Boy! What a shemagh she has on her!


If you look very closely she has 2 shemaghs! Her left arm is partially concealing one...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> If you look very closely she has 2 shemaghs! Her left arm is partially concealing one...


It is? I never would have noticed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

How cool. Got to have one. Thanks. Wonder how a person can use it while wearing a fancy cowboy hat?


----------



## Mohavy (Oct 20, 2017)

Urinal Cake said:


> Anybody have one?
> Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 57882
> ...


Google Mohavy and then you will find mohavy-store.
We have the Original Keffiyeh with Blue Color and the price is acceptable.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I think old ladies invented this item and called it a head scarf.


----------

